#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Knübbelchen am Zahnfleisch >

## Dragi

Hallo zusammen,  
ich habe hinter dem 7er (letzter Zahn) links oben ganz in der hinterste Ecke quasi einen  kleinen Knubbel, den ich mit dem Finger fühlen kann. Der tut nur weh  wenn ich halt stark rum drücke.  
Ich war heute beim Zahnarzt der selbst gefühlt hat  aber nichts festellen konnte. Er ist  Zahnarztchirog, daher denke ich das er schon Ahnung hat was er macht.  Aber ich bin halt mit einem "da ist nix" abgespeist worden und mache mir  Gedanken, weil der Knubbel bis vor einem Jahr oder so noch nicht da  war. 
Der Arzt hat noch  einen Kälte Test beim letzten Zahn gemacht ob der tot ist, ich hab auch  ein bischen Kälte gespürt.  
Ein Röntgenbild hat der leider nicht gemacht und gesagt es könnte hat auch der Knochen einfach sein. Aber wächst der Knochen??  :Huh?: 
Verschieben lässt der Knubbel sich nicht, so denke ich nicht das es ein  Lymphknoten ist, und klein muss er auch sein, wenn der Arzt ihn nicht  spüren konnte. Im Mundraum fühlt sich ja immer alles größer an als es ist...
Was kann das denn noch sein? Kann es doch sein das der letzte Zahn so langsam abstirbt? Oder sich eine Zyste  oder so bildet? Oder würde ich dann mehr davon merken? Was kann ich  sonst noch tun? Der Knubbel selbst stört mich nicht, möchte nur sicher  gehn das alles ok ist. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Erfahrungsbericht für mich?  Danke für alle Antworten!!

----------


## AnD73

Hallo Dragi, 
bist Du Dir mit dem 7er Zahn sicher? Das Erwachsenengebiss hat ja bekanntlich 32 Zähne, also wäre der 8er Zahn der letzte, wenn bei Dir die Weisheitszähne vorhanden sind. 
Es wäre jetzt als gut, wenn man wüsste, wie alt Du bist. Eventuell bist Du ja in dem Alter, wo diese Zähne durchbrechen. Das könnte dann mit ein paar Schmerzen verbunden sein.

----------


## Dragi

Hi, ne, Weisheitszähne sind weg. Die habe ich mit 16 rausbekommen und jetzt bin ich 26, daher hab ich auch nur 7  :Peinlichkeit: )

----------


## Dragi

Hallo, ich schon wieder, hat ja leider noch nix ergeben... mein Freund hatte jetzt so ne ähnliche Pocke die auch gedrückt hat. Bei dem war das eine entzündete Wurzel, die jetzt wurzelbehandelt werden muss. Jetzt hab ich nochmehr Angst das das bei mir das gleiche ist... *schnief* Ich will nicht das das da weiter wuchert nur weil mein Arzt das nicht erkennt. Vielleicht sollte ich einfach ein Röntgenbild verlangen? Da sieht man das doch drauf...

----------


## josie

Hallo Dragi!
Ein Rö-Bild ist sicher eine Möglichkeit! Wobei Zahnwurzelentzündungen normalerweise massive Schmerzen machen!
LG Josie

----------


## Dragi

Ja? Ich hab im Netz gelesen, man kann das Jahrelang wuchern lassen ohne Schmerzen, gerade desswegen hab ich Angst, will nicht das das größer wird...

----------


## josie

Hallo Dragi!
Wenn die Zahnwurzel entzündet ist, das tut ganz schön weh, weil da meist der Nerv mitbetroffen ist. Wenn es nicht weh tut, dann ist es entweder nicht von der Zahnwurzel oder der Nerv ist schon kaputt!
Wurde dieser Zahn schon mal wurzelbehandelt?
Meine Tochter hat sich nämlich beim Fahrrad fahren, ein paar Zähne abgebrochen und die haben immer wieder Probleme gemacht.
Durch den Sturz hat sich damals auch eine Zahnwurzelentzündung entwickelt und der Nerv wurde gezogen und die Zahnwurzeln behandelt.
Einige Zeit später hat sie auch so ein "Knübbelchen" wie Du es nennst entwickelt und da hat sich dann schon eine Riesenzyste entwickelt, die über 3 Zähne ging und das hat ihr tatsächlich nicht weh getan, weil der Nerv schon gezogen war.
LG Josie

----------


## Dragi

Das kann ich so aber auch nicht bestätigen. Mein Freund hatte enzündete Zahnwurzeln, sogar eine Fistel und hatte über Monate keine Schmerzen, ende vom Lied war eine WSR.

----------


## Dragi

Hat noch einer ne Idee was das sein könnte..? Voll doof, ich hab Angst das da was wuchert ...

----------


## jennyanydots

Hallo Dragi, 
ich habe seit vielen Jahren unten links, innen am Gaumen so ein 'Knübbelchen'. Ich war ein Teenager, als ich das Ding zum ersten Mal fühlte und in einer Phase, in der ich ständig Angst hatte, krank zu werden. Ich dachte sofort alles mögliche. Irgendwann ging diese 'Hyponchondrie' vorbei, ich vergaß das Knübbelchen und heute ist es noch da.
Ich war zwischendurch öfter beim Zahnarzt, habe diverse Wurzelbehandlungen und anderes hinter mir, aber dieses Ding hat nie eine Rolle gespielt. Wollte immer fragen... . Also, scheint auch harmlose Varianten zu geben. Aber ich verstehe sehr gut, daß du dich 'abgespeist' fühlst und wissen willst, was das ist. Mein 'Knübbelchen' fühlt sich übrigens riesig an, wenn ich mit der Zunge darübergehe, aber mit dem Finger ist es nur ein flaches Pickelchen.  
Liebe Grüße,
jennyanydots

----------


## Alice91

Hallo Dragi..
Also du hast momentan das selbe Problem wie ich nur das ich es unten habe...ich bin auch schon beim Zahnarzt gewesen und habe in den nächsten Tagen eine Wurzelbehandlung...Ich habe es an 2 Zähnen und einer wurde schon wieder fertig gemacht. Die Wurzelbehandlung ist nicht mit Schmerzen verbunden also brauchst du da schonmal keine Angst haben...Also ich denke schon das du auch eine Wurzelentzündung hast. Lass dich einfach mal untersuchen
Lg Alice

----------

